# Why is my elodea plant browning in the MIDDLE?



## Fishychic (Dec 7, 2008)

Bottom green, top green, middle brown.

Is my light not bright enough? To be honest I bought this tank from someone who bought it from someone else and she doesn't know the wattage of the light. 

I have a 30 gallon, can someone suggest a good light? Please do not suggest something like T5's. I don't have that kind of money. 


Thanks


----------

